# Sicilian: Menzu paisi è là, oramai.



## Tofino

Ciao, tutti

I'm new here and need some help with quite a few sicilian/italian phrases.
Can somebodt please tell me what this means:

"Menzu paisi è là, oramai.
 Mancu te ne accorgi che sei partito!"


The characters are talking about emigrating to Australia. One of them doesn't want to go. That's about as far as I got.

Thank you.


----------



## You little ripper!

_ "Nearly half the town is there. You won't  notice that you've left!" _


----------



## Tofino

Thank you so much! 

i have more questions  
A presto!


----------



## Tofino

There's been a massacre and somebody cries out:

Quanti ne muriru, quanti ne cadiru.

i guess the first part means "many dead/killed", but what about the rest?


----------



## babelcat

The first part means 'so many have died', and the second part is in fact a deplicate: it literally means many have 'fallen', it is referred to people deceased in a battle, or in your case during the massacre.


----------



## Tofino

Thank you so much!


----------



## babelcat

You are welcome


----------



## Tofino

Hello

I' struggling with two more phrases. One of the bad guys has slaughtered some sheep. When confronted he says: "Quelli sono dei fitusi", referring to the sheep. His friend: "Mu dissiru, mu dissiru!" 

I've found out that "fitusi" could mean "sporchi",but it doesn't make much sense. Any suggestions? Thank you!


----------



## Curandera

Fitusi here can be interpreted as _'mean'._


----------



## Azazel81

Tofino said:


> Hello
> 
> I' struggling with two more phrases. One of the bad guys has slaughtered some sheep. When confronted he says: "Quelli sono dei fitusi", referring to the sheep. His friend: "Mu dissiru, mu dissiru!"
> 
> I've found out that "fitusi" could mean "sporchi",but it doesn't make much sense. Any suggestions? Thank you!


 
I'm not sicilian but to me it sounds strange that "quelli" and "fitusi" might refer to "sheeps"... it should be "quelle" and "fituse", right?

Anyhow, I know that "fitusi" might mean "mean", just like Curandera said, but also something like "jerks".

As for "mu dissiru" sounds to me like "me lo dissero" (= I've been told so/they told me so).


----------



## Tofino

Right. I have probably misunderstood. 

They are referring to the owners, not the sheep. And they are jerks. Bingo! 
Thank you so much!


----------



## Tofino

Hi

Does this phrase mean "What's bugging Maria?"
Which verb is "trase"?

Thank you.


----------



## Pitufa86

Tofino said:


> Hi
> 
> Does this phrase mean "What's bugging Maria?"
> Which verb is "trase"?
> 
> Thank you.


"trase" belongs to southern Italy dialects, and the italian of "che ci trase Maria?" is "cosa c'entra Maria?"


----------



## raizpat

Tofino said:


> Hi
> 
> Does this phrase mean "What's bugging Maria?"
> Which verb is "trase"?
> 
> Thank you.



"Trase" comes from "trasire", a verb of Southern Italian dialects; it means "to enter, to come in"

In your sentence it means "Che c'entra Maria?"


----------



## Pitufa86

I found these examples linked to the verb "entrare": http://www.wordreference.com/iten/entrare (tu che c'entri?= what has it got to do with you?)


----------



## Tofino

Thank you both for your help!


----------

